

Ask HN: Best Blog for Programming - ralphleon

Ask HN: Best Blog for Programming<p>I find myself time after time wanting to write a programming blog, but being turned off by the options.  Normally I would write one myself in tornado, django, sinatra, ruby-on-rails and then waste all of my blogging time programming the actual blog!<p>Requirements: 
- markdown
- gists 
- simplicity<p>Seems like tumblr and posterous support markdown, and posterous supports gists to boot.  I've tried both but neither really stuck.  Both had confusing "social" aspects all over the place (wtf are posterous spaces) and cumbersome admin interfaces.<p>Does anyone have a solution that they actually love?  I'm leaning towards giving both a chance again, or just writing something with sinatra[http://www.sinatrarb.com/].
======
kellros
I'm pretty happy with blogger - has nice analytics to boot!

It really gets the job done without much of a hassle (if you know some css you
can change the template as well - with a bit of hacking).

You can even use GData to pull info from your blog to your website (if you
have one or planning one later on).

------
unignorant
I use Jekyll + Github Pages. Love it. Don't know about gists, though:

<http://pages.github.com/>

<https://github.com/mojombo/jekyll>

------
sidcool
<http://www.coderweekly.com>

------
MarlonPro
Octopress

~~~
sebphfx
I second that and also Nanoc, which is smaller but of the same quality.

------
sebphfx
also check out that really great article:

<http://mathematism.com/2010/12/22/static-site-generators/>

